# Unrest



## sgtlito (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a general question, with all the unrest in the worlds markets today where do you see the us currency going? What is the likely hood of a one world currency?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sgtlito said:


> I have a general question, with all the unrest in the worlds markets today where do you see the us currency going? What is the likely hood of a one world currency?


there USED to be an unofficial 'one world currency'... THE U.S. DOLLAR! :gaah:

have you seen The Euro?... NOT doing so well


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Me thinks, this is what the world leaders are struggling with. The dollar is as bankrupt as Greece, but you can't have global trade without one thing of value that everybody accepts. If the dollar "fails", then it cascades around the entire globe.

I personally don't see a solution to this conundrum.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"What is the likely hood of a one world currency? "
I would say about zero chance.
Like The_Blob says " have you seen The Euro?... NOT doing so well"


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

sgtlito said:


> I have a general question, with all the unrest in the worlds markets today where do you see the us currency going? What is the likely hood of a one world currency?


FWIW, I'm just an old curmudgeon living in the back hills of the Ozarks and I have no education or expertise in finance, but this is what I think will happen.

The Euro will continue to die an ugly death. More and more big money will be moved into the Dollar, making it appear stronger and increasing it's "value". Once the Euro is pronounced officially dead, or perhaps before, the combination of our extreme debt load and the number of Dollars printed will cause the same process for the Dollar as is being seen with the Euro.

The European Union is a huge trading block and it's demise will be catastrophic to world markets. It's already causing a lot of problems in China, due to the slowing of orders for Chinese electronics and other goods. Once the Dollar start it's death roll, China will be in deep trouble as our orders for goods start to drop. Their emerging middle class is already getting cranky. So you could see a lot of unrest over there.

Because of the coming chaos, I can see where there will be a great push for a single world currency, as a way to supposedly help stabilize world markets. There has already been some push in that direct by the UN and the World Bank. The US and a few other nations are likely to resist, at least for a while, and for that reason I do not see an actual One World Currency being immediately implemented. My guess would be that a new UN or World Bank issued Reserve Currency would be issued, with all countries being required to purchase them for trading. After implementation, overtime countries could be forced into accepting them by setting their exchange rates at an unfavorable level.

YMMV


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The dollar is dying. Other countries have recently signed agreements to trade with each other in their own currencies. Countries that have made at least one agreement with another country to do that are China, Russia, Japan, Brazil, Iran, India, South Africa, and the United Arab Emirates. In addition, the US has printed about $2 trillion with nothing to back it up since 2009. It's only a matter of time before we have hyperinflation. If we have war with Syria or Iran and China gets involved they will probably dump the dollar and our debt. That alone would cause other countries to do the same and the dollar could become worthless virtually overnight.

To me, a one-world currency is a 100% certainty. The global economic collapse will lead to a one-world totalitarian government that would have to have a single currency that they would create. I think it will be based on gold.

I also think that the one-world government in question would be the one predicted in the book of Revelation. I think we're on the very edge of the Great Tribulation.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll have to disagree with the one worlders for this very reason, which ironically depends on the people waking up, which should happen if the Euro and Dollar both fail:
No way are people going to go for a single currency if they see the reasons behind a massive currency collapse.
Ceteris paribus, (sorry) the US Citizenisms (ZHers will get it... it means Americans), Germans and Chinese would never go for it, seeing what happened in Europe. Much less all the countries who get (are getting) raked over the coals because of the failed EU experiment. When the PIIGS go down because they joined the Euro, and the Germans are left on the hook to bail them out, why would either party allow it to happen again? The Europeans especially are well versed in revolts; us, not so much.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

It's not just the Euro and the Dollar that we are talking about. The Renminbi (the currency of China) is in jeopardy too, but for greatly different reasons. China's entire economic empire is built on trading with the US and the Eurozone, and it is a house of cards already. Their emerging middle class is already disgruntled about their current situation and threatening to further destabilize the regime. If/when there is a crash in the West and their exports hit rock bottom, China will no longer be able to employ a larger portion of their middle class. Add to that an associated loss of value to their holdings of Dollars and Euros, due to inflation of those currencies, and China will be in dire straits. 

There have already been calls for a new centralized world reserve currency by Russia, China, India, Venezuela, Brazil, and Japan, as well as several lesser economic powers and the UN. If the Dollar and the Euro both fall into disarray, there is a good chance that they will be successful. All countries would then have to buy the new reserve currency to conduct international business, the same as has been done with the Dollar for petroleum.

It would not be a "one world currency", well at least in the beginning. Although several countries would probably adopt this new reserve currency as their own, over time other countries could be forced into doing so by the World Bank manipulating exchange rates. This has all be discussed and planned by the "elites" for years.

Yes people will wake up, but I fear that it will be too late. The collapse of the west has been planned for a long time, and it is already in motion. The ball was put into motion in 1913 when the Fed was created, it was facilitated when we discarded the gold standard in 1971, and we started placing the final nails into the coffin with our extreme debt.

But as I said in a previous post, these are just my thoughts, and what do I know? All of this may just be straightened tomorrow...


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

sgtlito said:


> I have a general question, with all the unrest in the worlds markets today where do you see the us currency going? What is the likely hood of a one world currency?


That flushing sound you hear is the dollar. I think that there will eventually be a push for a cashless society. That would make things much easier for the .gov to regulate, tax, and control. We are already being conditioned for it, seeing card readers at coffee shops and restaurant drive throughs. I think that this next generation will be so conditioned to using plastic that cash will be percieved as an unnecessary burden. Heck, you can even implant microchips in people and have registers scan them and automatically deduct "credits" from their accounts. :nuts: (tin foil hat off now).


----------



## KyPrepper218 (Jun 5, 2012)

As is the case with Socialism, just because something has failed (even repeatedly) in the past does not mean it won't be tried again (and again) by those who think THEY know how to do it the RIGHT way. You can guarantee there will be a sentiment of "we've learned the right way to do this thru Europe's failures and it will never happen again". It's difficult to predict the future when we use our common sense. Most of us learn from our mistakes and go another direction. But when there is a specific goal/agenda, you just keep re-tweaking until you get it to work, regardless of probability and past failure. 

I just don't see a big announcement of "Well that whole Euro experiment was embarrassing, we'll never do THAT again!" when we're still waiting for these same people to discover that socialism doesn't work. Plus, let's not forget that the EU leaders are now publicly blaming US capitalism for their woes....therefore "this would have been a perfect plan if the US governed with our same policies". 
Bottom line: Just because something makes no sense, doesn't mean it won't be the next item on the agenda.


----------



## LdMorgan (Nov 26, 2011)

The main reason the dollar is still doing fairly well is raw, naked fear. All those traders on FOREX betting which currency will tank the least are running from the Euro and a host of other currencies that are presently racing to the bottom of the toilet.

So the dollar is being propped up as the fiat currency of last resort.

And it's not going to last.

When Europe collapses, we will too. Then all fiat currencies will have the same value, which will be essentially no value at all.

Those people gambling on fiat currencies are hooked on fiat currencies--that's the only game they know. So most of them will avoid gold and silver entirely. The few that venture into PMs will probably buy paper instead of physical metals--again because the paper dance is the only dance they know.

It's like a vast game of musical chairs, except that there are already no chairs left, and when the music stops, _everybody_ loses.

The resulting World Super Depression & Total Economic Collapse will shatter any possibility of a one world currency because no one will have enough money to set up a one world currency.

It cost about four trillion dollars (if my memory is correct) to gear up for the Euro. It took the production of hundreds (if not thousands) of trainloads of paper and coin, shipped all over the world.

After the Big Bust, everybody is going to be buying & selling local. Maybe with gold & silver, maybe with copper coin, maybe with the new & improved local Fiat Currency d'Jour--not because it's wanted, but because there may be nothing else to use.

Unless a one world currency has already been produced and stockpiled in global quantities, I don't think we'll see one in this century.

How much longer does the dollar have as the world reserve currency?

Not long--because it is being undermined more and more each day. When the dollar stops being the world reserve currency it won't be like a train hitting a wall. It'll be more like a train being covered by an inexorable ooze, and when it happens will depend on where you're sitting.

Only the people with physical gold & silver and/or productive land will be sitting pretty then.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the next currency may not be money, which is backed by the strength of the country using it, but by a commodity such as oil and gas, gold, diamonds or something that is of a value to the whole world.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I don't think*



BillS said:


> The dollar is dying. Other countries have recently signed agreements to trade with each other in their own currencies. Countries that have made at least one agreement with another country to do that are China, Russia, Japan, Brazil, Iran, India, South Africa, and the United Arab Emirates. In addition, the US has printed about $2 trillion with nothing to back it up since 2009. It's only a matter of time before we have hyperinflation. If we have war with Syria or Iran and China gets involved they will probably dump the dollar and our debt. That alone would cause other countries to do the same and the dollar could become worthless virtually overnight.
> 
> To me, a one-world currency is a 100% certainty. The global economic collapse will lead to a one-world totalitarian government that would have to have a single currency that they would create. I think it will be based on gold.
> 
> I also think that the one-world government in question would be the one predicted in the book of Revelation. I think we're on the very edge of the Great Tribulation.


I believe that as the Euro collapses and the dollar begins to look stronger, (kind of like being the prettiest girl in the home for ugly girls), the Chinese will use the oppertunity to dump dollars while putting the Yuan into play against the dollar as the new world reserve currency. That should finnish us off !

:dunno:


----------

